# Help with A/F ( Ox sensor)



## TIMETRAVELER (Apr 26, 2010)

First is a 2007 Versa , the ADL under the dash is it OBDII compliant. I hooked up my scanner and retreived a TROUBLE CODE, . The service engine soon light is on. The code was 2A00 , B1 A/F sensor. Is that the same as an ox sensor. 
How difficult is the A/F sensor to remove, I was reading something and it said that the heat sheild needs to be reoved and the front exhaust tube, which the front exhaust tube was to remove the actual exhaust system.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

They are a pain in the butt. I typically pull the intake manifold off. But it requires a new style sensor and a reprogram. There is a TSB for this. AND it is NOT an 02 sensor. An 02 sensor fluctuates between 0.1V and 0.9V. Your A/F sensor tries to stay a constant 2.25V.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you were to look at it installed in the exhaust pipe and not know any better, one could easily mistake an A/F sensor for an O2 sensor, but, as mentioned, they work a bit differant. The TSB mentioned is TSB# NTB08-074A. The updated sensor has a differant tip and is part #22693-1AA0B. But, as also previously mentioned, the ECM program must be updated, as well. Applies to 2007 Versas and Sentras.


----------

